# Just Found a pigeon...or the pigeon found me!



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

Yesterday a pigeon came to my door step and it has a broken wing. I looked up the info on this site on how to care for it, so that is what I am doing. 

He is being kept in the garage, draft free, with plenty of food and clean water. He is eating and drinking just fine.

My concern is this: I have had several people tell me that pigeons carry lice, and that I need to be worried about my children and myself catching them. Is this true? If so, what can I do to get rid of them, or how would I even know if he has them?

Any info on this would be greatly appreciated!

Moni
*New to pigeons*


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

By the way, we named him "Lucky" while he is in our care.
Moni


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

*A pigeon showed up yesterday I have a few ?'s...*

and he has a broken wing. This website has been a great source of info to me, and I'm glad to have found it.

I have a couple of ?'s that I hope some of you can help me with.

1. "Lucky" grunts when you try to touch him, but has never attempted to bite. What it the grunting noise for?

2. He has not made any other sound but the grunt. Is this normal?

3. He puffs his chest out, one side at a time it seems, and then the whole chest at once. Have any of you seen this? I know most animals that "puff up" do so to scare off potential predators. Does this mean he is scared of me?

4. How do I know if it is a male or female? Is there any way to tell?

5. He also pulses his wings to the sound of my voice when I speak to him. Does this behavior mean anything?

He came to my house, then ran off and I thought he was gone. About an hour later, he returned to my doorstep. I took that as a sign that I am meant to take him in and care for him. 

Thank you for any help or advice!
Moni


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Moni,

Welcome and thank you for helping this needy pigeon. For your first question concerning lice, I have a link to a previous thread which discusses checking for lice and the remedies. Click on it:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7915

As for your other questions, I am sure other, more experienced members will be along to help you out shortly.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for taking this sweety in.
my guess is, since he came to your doorstep and you were able to take him in, he might be comfortable with humans, he might be somebody's pet, or he escaped from a loft.
Does he have a band on his leg/legs?
It's amazing how those birds know where to go when in trouble.

I asume he cannot fly since his wing is broken. 
Did you have a chance to examine him for any puncture wounds, , cuts or any other signs of injury?
Keep him in a cage or box, and please keep him warm.
First give him some water, see if he drinks. Later you can try some food, if you have bird seeds, would be fine for now.

If he is sitting with his feathers fluffed when you are not getting close to him, it might be a sign that he is not feeling well.
The wing has to be taken care off. Do you have a vet who would see a pigeon in the area? Also a wildlife center might take pigeons in and treat them.
Let us know where you live so we can look up rehab centers or vets near you.

The wing has to be set if broken and if it is not done right, the bird might not be able to fly again.

The grunting he does to scare you off, he is telling you to keep your distance.
If he fluffs his feathers when you go near him only he is trying to show you how big and scary he is.

The wing twitch has two meanings, one is "come closer and I will slap you"
the other, more common in youngsters is a sign of excitement for getting attention.

Telling male from female is hard right now, easier when he is feeling 100% again.

Please keep us updated on this little one.

Reti


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm in Arizona and I called the SPCA and didn't get much help. I did get a phone number from a vet of a lady who takes in all wild animals, she is not breed specific. I called her and she was, in my opinion, less than friendly. She made it sound as though I were intruding on her day, and just acted indifferent to whether I brought this bird in or not. So...I chose not to bring it in to her.

The pigeon is full grown, and does not fly. He can walk/run just fine, but when he spreads his wings to fly, he falls on his face. (I'm speculating it's a male. I have no clue.)

I looked him over and noticed that on his good wing, there are a few little holes in his feathers, but only in one section. He automatically retracts his good wing all the way and it lays normal. His other wing, however, he does not retract all the way. It just retracts a little, and then lays differently against his body. 

I don't want him to be afraid of me, as I want to help him, so I'm not handling him a lot. I do, however, talk to him softly through out the day, and he pumps his wings ever so slightly to my words. 

He has no bands, but he is really sweet. Once you are holding him, he makes no fuss, and no attempt to flee. When I try to set him back down, he stays on my hand until I physically move him to the ground. 

If you know someone who may be able to come get him, I would appreciate the help. But only if it is a reputable person with a good demeanor. Otherwise, I'll do what I can to give him what he needs until he can fly well enough to be released. If he can not fly again, then I will have to rehome him, and maybe someone on this board could help with that.

Truth be told, I have no clue how long the wing has been broken, or how it happened. I sure hope he didn't find me to late to have it fixed.  

I'll have to locate a vet that deals with birds and get back to you on that.

Moni


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Moni,

most likely he has not been out with his broken wing long, he could not survive without flying.
We do have some members from AZ, so hang in there, they will be on soon.
Where exactly are you located?

From your description of his behavior, the bird is too tame to have been a feral.

Is he eating and drinking?
Can you post a picture of the holes in his wing? Are they bloody? Do they go deep into the skin, or are they just on the feathers? If so, it must be just feather mites, but you have to examine the wing if they are puncture wounds the bird has to get antibiotics immediately. Cat bites and bites from other animals can kill a bird very fast from the bacteria they carry in their saliva.

Reti


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

The holes in his wings are very very small, and are only on the feathers, close to the edge. 

I was thinking he may have been someone's pet, because he is so calm when being held. But we do have quite a few pigeons who live in our trees here, so it could just be that they are used to my family? I don't know.

If he can be re-habbed, will he be brought back to my place if I don't keep and care for him? I read that if you do care for a bird, and he can fly again successfully, that he is to be released where he was found, because he will fly there anyway.

I would love to care for him myself, but only if I am able to provide him with adequate care and comfort. 

I'm such a sucker for animals....LOL! Usually it's cats and dogs that I take in off the street and rehome. I guess I have just expanded my clientel! LOL! Always makes me think of the line in the Dr. Doolittle movie, "You know, tell a friend!" 

Thank you all for your information and concern. I tried doing some research on the web, and met a lot of pigeon hater info. I never knew people actually poisoned and shot them just because they don't like them. 

It's unreal. We have quite a few that live in our trees, and I have never given it a second thought. They don't bother me at all. 

Moni


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Where in Arizona do you live? I live in Tempe my email address is [email protected]. I am not a rehabber but have had a pigeon who had a broken wing and he healed and is off doing his pigeon thing. I currently have a morning dove with a broken wing.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi again Moni,

In ref. to your research on the web, have you checked out our "Resources" section? There are many, many good links (mainly thanks to Arty!) under Medical that may help you.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com Moni*

I've just walked in & am glancing over your thread. 
Obvisously I don't know who you spoke with but sorry you had negative experience.

Are you in the Phoenix area? I live in Mesa & there is a rehabber who lives in Chandler named Nancy. You might want to first try contacting her as she is quite experienced in caring for pigeons. Her email address is:
[email protected]. 

As for the holes in the wings, your little one most likely has feather mites. Sevin dust powder (found in the garden section at Wal Mart, KMart, etc.) or a mite & lice spray can be used to eliminate the little creepy-crawlies.

Please post a more exact area in which you live. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes, pigeons are much misunderstood. That is so sad, since they are very sweet, innocent, intelligent abd human friendly.

If you find a rehab center you have to ask if the pigeon will be returned to you after he is being rehabbed.
Some centers will euthanize a bird that cannot be released into the wild. Others will not let you know what will happen to the bird after he is turned over to them.
So, please be very careful, ask questions and don't leave the bird anywhere where you cannot learn about his fate.

I am glad he is friendly and lets you hold him. It is he is trusting you.
How is his behavior otherwise? Is he alert? Is he eating and drinking? How are his droppings?


Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Last time I took a pigeon to a rehabber in Arizona I left with the pigeon. That was the spoken plan from the get go.
From what I have been told from a rehabber there are no laws with pigeons, black birds and sparrows. They can release them back to you.


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

He is eating and drinking fine. His waste is runny, and some of the seed comes out whole, like I read it would when it comes to certain seeds. 

I will look for the stuff you called seven and see if I can find that. I'm in Sierra Vista, and there really isn't much here. 

I would like to see him stick around my home once he is able to get up and flying. I sure hope he will be able to. 

Any thoughts on the chances for a full recovery?

Moni


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello,

For your question in regards to lice, animal lice normally will not survive on humans as that is what my vet told me and I have had some dandy cases brought to me and have yet to have to treat myself only the pigeons. There are few ways to treat this, if you have Borax cloths soap or also called 20 muel team and can put about an 1/8 to 1/4 cup to a sink of water and dip the bird in that will help control feather mites and lice, if you have access to a feed store the sale a product called purge III and you can use that to spray under each wing and under the tail, if the bird has a broken wing then skip that wing. You stated you have already wrapped the wing and that is good, pigeons heal very fast so it is important to make sure the wing is back in place. If the bird has open wounds you may want to wash them out with peroxide. We have a person on the 911 Pigeon Alert that is located in Tucson, AZ also I have not seen exactly where you are located so I am not sure if she is close to you or not but her name is Tina Myers and she is a Rehabber and her email address is [email protected] please keep you little charge warm and safe and try to offer food and water as it is important to try to keep up it's strenghth. Let us know how all is going.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

LuckWouldHaveIt said:


> He is eating and drinking fine. His waste is runny, and some of the seed comes out whole, like I read it would when it comes to certain seeds.
> 
> I will look for the stuff you called seven and see if I can find that. I'm in Sierra Vista, and there really isn't much here.
> 
> ...


 If the wing heals properly then there is a good chance of his/her recovery, usually within a couple of weeks they are healed, pigeons heal very fast. If you are thinking of keeping the pigeon as a companion you have came to the right place as pigeons.com has a lot of members here that have companion birds that can give you lots of suggestions. Thank you so much for caring for this injured pigeon.

Ellen


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Moni,
It's been quite a few years since I visited Sierra Vista but if I remember correctly there is a K-Mart there & the garden dept. should carry the 'Sevin' dust powder. Sprinkle it on top of & under the wings (don't lift the wing that you feel might be injured) & tail, making sure Lucky's head is protected.
A sign of mites will look like little pin holes in the wings & tail.

I would suggest placing Lucky on a towel lined heating pad, set on low. This will help to maintain his body temperature. A bit of added heat has been a Godsend for many pigeons I have care for.

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi there, We are always lucky when a pigeon comes into our lives! I'm sorry that you are having such a hard time finding a person to fix him for you. I am very far away (Florida), but if absolute worse comes to worse, you can ship him my way and I will see what I can do. I am worried about his runny poops. Start peeling open the phone book and call every vet to see if they can help you with him. You might have better luck with an exotics or avian vet. Ask them to do a fecal exam for Coccidia and worms while they are fixing his wing. Keep us posted. Yong


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Any chances for a full recovery?*

Hi Moni,In your last statement you asked if ther is any chance for a full recovery.Judgeing from your determination,patience and your williness to do your part to help your newly found friend,I would say that he or she may very well make a very good (if not "full")recovery with you taking him in.There are many great resources here as Linda earlier pointed out and a whole flock of people here who have had similar experiences that you are now going thru,and have been successful in helping their winged creatures.With your determination and Pigeon Talk, I am quite sure that Lucky will do just well.GOOD LUCK to you and Lucky and continue to keep us posted.  ~Victor


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I forgot to mention...I once had a pij that appeared to have a broken wing. We got him x-rayed and it turned out to be only soft tisue damage. Yong


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

I had to find someone to take Lucky in. I just could not wrap his wing well enought to get it to stay. He would fight off the bandage and it would come off. I was afraid to wrap it any tighter and hurt him. 

I found a lady in my area that has experience with broken wings and such, and she offered to take him in. She also told me I could call anytime to check on how he is doing, so I feel comfortable letting his stay with her.

Thanks for all of your help!

Moni


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update on Lucky. It's greatly appreciated. You did a fine job of caring for him Moni.  
Just curious, in the event he is unable to be released have you thought of adopting him? 

We would love to hear how he is doing, please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

I would absolutely love to have him back here! With the lady who took him in being so willing to let me check on him, I don't think she would have a problem with him coming home. After all, I feel that this is where is family is, as he must have been one of "our" pigeons. 

I will be happy with what ever is in his best interest. I can't wait to find out how he is doing, and if she thinks he will have a full recovery. I feel deep down, that he will not be able to fly again. He doesn't even try to flap his wings unless he starts running away from something. That has me concerned.

Also, I looked through his feathers and found no evidence of any creepy crawlies. Had I found any, I would have definately headed out to get that seven stuff. 

After he got out of his wrap a couple of times, and I made the decision to take him to someone else, I walked with him around the yard for a while and just talked to him. He was so calm, so at ease, and it was nice. He took a leisurely stroll around and it was so cute watching his head bob up and down. 

I will let you know what I find out when I get an updatem and I will ask if I can have him back if he is unable to fly again. 

Moni


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, I just saw your "Pigeon Prayer," and find it ironic. Lucky had come to my home and then when I checked on him a while later, he was gone. Then he returned to my doorstep. It was like he knew he would be safe if he came to my home. 

I think I need to become more familiar with birds before taking in an injured one again! I'm actually going to ask this lady that I met if I can help her on the weekends, so I can learn some things and perhaps help her out at the same time. 

Moni


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds like a great solution! Warning...if you take the pij back in you'll be hooked on them for the rest of your life! lol Yong


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Yong said:


> Sounds like a great solution! Warning...if you take the pij back in you'll be hooked on them for the rest of your life! lol Yong


 It's true! I took in Dudley and now I have no idea how I lived my life pigeon free. He's becoming more and more loving by the day! With some luck he might fully recover and be able to be released back to his flock, if not get ready for some serious pidgie fun


----------



## LuckWouldHaveIt (Jan 13, 2005)

My husband has mentioned a few times that "If Lucky comes back we'll make him his own platform in the tree to hang out and eat, if he can fly." And then he said, "I could easily make him a coup if he can't fly anymore."

I will be calling tomorrow to find out more about getting him back once he has recovered to his full potential. Hopefully she will agree to let me bring him home. 

Moni


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Moni, keep us posted...good job! Yong


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Hopefully she will agree to let me bring him home.*
I would be persistent on getting the Pij back.
You stated you felt comfortable with leaving the pij with her so thats a good thing.
Like Yong said
*"Warning...if you take the pij back in you'll be hooked on them for the rest of your life!" * so true.


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey, another AZ pij lover! Welcome to the crowd!

We have 2 ferals we've raised since almost-baby stage. The male coos and dances around while the female sits there for the most part, minding her own business. When we get too close to her she tends to "grunt" like you mentioned, while the male dances around and then goes to draw blood (in the cute pigeon sort of way). So it's possible Lucky is a female. Sounds like she was young too since you mentioned she would twitch her wings at yoru voice (Noticed all young ones tend to do that when they're excited)

Since you're in Arizona, have you considered joinging any groups? AZWhitefeather mentioned East Valley Wildlife before. They're based in Chandler but you don't need to live there in order to be a member. It's worth a try if you're interested, I know they get swarmed with birds during baby season (which is coming soon!) and wouldn't mind any extra help.


----------

